# C++ Xcode saisie securisee



## boubacar_de_monaco (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour 

Existe t-il une bibliothèque ou une fonction qui permet la saisie sécurisé en C++/UNIX ?
J'ai besoin de rentrer un entier dans mon programme: comment faire pour que le programme ne plante pas quand on rentre des lettres?

Existe t-il une procédure rapide pour convertir des entiers en string et inversement?




Je remercie encore une fois ceux qui m'ont aidé dans la réalisation de mon projet, j'ai avancé à grand pas grâce à ce forum :love: 

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (30 Mai 2007)

Tu as déjà cctype


----------



## boubacar_de_monaco (31 Mai 2007)

Merci


----------

